
A $1.6B Spotify lawsuit is based on a law made for player pianos - DiabloD3
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/14/17117160/spotify-mechanical-license-copyright-wixen-explainer
======
ocdtrekkie
This article was a really interesting explanation of how music licensing works
if nothing else, I honestly couldn't have guessed the government sets the
rate, the same for all music, as opposed to it being negotiated differently by
various companies in the industry.

